# free 80's skis



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

Anyone making a chair or bench out of old skis and want a pair of purple and hot pink ones? Their straight...I think k2s...not very long. They're taking up space in my shed. please take them.

I'm in condo springs area. come get em.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

Nobody wants free skis? Hell, I don't care if you're a gaper and going to use them. Or just have a gaper day at the hill and wear them for shnitzengiggles. I don't want to toss them out so speak up!


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

I would like em I just won't be your way anytime soon. sj


----------



## dougjerk (Apr 13, 2006)

if you bring them to golden, I'll take 'em


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

Sorry, bro, already claimed.


----------

